# la va a pochi



## Apeblu

ciao a tutti!

Cerco un sinonimo dell'espressione_* la va a pochi*_. 
Sarà corretto p.es. _manca poco_? O forse sbaglio?
grazie!


----------



## macforever

Apeblu said:


> ciao a tutti!
> 
> Cerco un sinonimo dell'espressione_* la va a pochi*_.
> Sarà corretto p.es. _manca poco_? O forse sbaglio?
> grazie!



In italiano non l'ho mai sentito. E' una espressione dialettale?


----------



## aglaja

Ciao Apeblu!
In che contesto hai sentito quella frase?
E' molto probabile che sia dialettale, ma avremmo bisogno di qualche informazione in più per poterti aiutare.


----------



## effeundici

Mah, potrebbe essere toscano ma è difficile essere sicuri senza un contesto più ampio.


----------



## Apeblu

Ciao,
L'espressione è tratta sempre da Bufalino ma già nel romanzo è metafora 
 Ecco il contesto:
"e ricordo qualcuna delle ulteriori manipolazioni di parole (...) _*la va a pochi*_ era un vecchio motto di burbe, traslato ora a significare meno liete maturanze di ferma".
Speravo che fosse un'espressione gergale o per l'appunto dialettale - magari sicilano tradotto in italiano?
Grazie


----------



## Montesacro

Apeblu said:


> " (...) _*la va a pochi*_ era un vecchio motto di burbe, traslato ora a significare meno liete maturanze di ferma".



Per la miseria, ma è del tutto incomprensibile!


----------



## aglaja

Dunque, rimuginando sulla questione inizierei con una parafrasi: _"la va a pochi" era un vecchio motto di reclute, che loro avevano iniziato ad utilizzare per indicare qualcosa di meno lieto dell'avvicinarsi della fine del periodo di servizio militare_ [visto che si parlava di persone malate di tisi, se non sbaglio].

Resta da capire che cosa intendessero con "la va a pochi"; la proposta di Apeblu ("manca poco") mi sembra plausibile, ma da madrelingua mi suona assolutamente nuova. Forse era davvero un'espressione non tanto dialettale quanto strettamente gergale.


----------



## effeundici

HO CAPITO TUTTO!! 

_La va ==> La situazione sta evolvendo verso...._

_a pochi ==> ..pochi giorni alla fine della naia_

Con humor molto nero questa frase era usata per descrivere i malati terminali; per loro...._la va a pochi! _


----------



## aglaja

effeundici said:


> HO CAPITO TUTTO!!
> 
> Con humor molto nero questa frase era usata per descrivere i malati terminali; per loro...._la va a pochi! _



Sì, anche io l'avevo intesa così; direi che non è nemmeno dialetto, piuttosto un gergo militare, pure abbastanza criptico!


----------



## Ldanteinchianti

A me risulta che fosse un detto di reclute, inteso come sto per pochi giorni, o ci mancano ancora pochi giorni, alla fine della  naja.
E' diventato famoso quando Paolo Caccia Dominioni nel 1942 ne fece il motto del 31° guastatori, reparto da lui comandato nella guerra in africa e che si distinse per la presa di Tobruk e nella battaglia di El Alamein, con un altro significato: la va a pochi la vita del guastatore, oppure la va a pochi di sopravvivere tra mine e reticolati.


----------



## R0BERT

Ldanteinchianti said:


> A me risulta che fosse un detto di reclute, inteso come sto per pochi giorni, o ci mancano ancora pochi giorni, alla fine della  naja.
> E' diventato famoso quando Paolo Caccia Dominioni nel 1942 ne fece il motto del 31° guastatori, reparto da lui comandato nella guerra in africa e che si distinse per la presa di Tobruk e nella battaglia di El Alamein, con un altro significato: la va a pochi la vita del guastatore, oppure la va a pochi di sopravvivere tra mine e reticolati.



il significato che io riesco a cogliere è quello di ANDARE BENE , ACCETTAZIONE in questo senso oppure qualcosa che è sopportabile da pochi.

che ne pensate?


----------



## Ldanteinchianti

R0BERT said:


> il significato che io riesco a cogliere è quello di ANDARE BENE , ACCETTAZIONE in questo senso oppure qualcosa che è sopportabile da pochi.
> 
> che ne pensate?


 Sì, nel caso del motto del 31° guastatori.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Ldanteinchianti said:


> A me risulta che fosse un detto di reclute, inteso come sto per pochi giorni, o ci mancano ancora pochi giorni, alla fine della  naja.
> E' diventato famoso quando Paolo Caccia Dominioni nel 1942 ne fece il motto del 31° guastatori, reparto da lui comandato nella guerra in africa e che si distinse per la presa di Tobruk e nella battaglia di El Alamein, con un altro significato: la va a pochi la vita del guastatore, oppure la va a pochi di sopravvivere tra mine e reticolati.



Posso confermare.
A fine anni 80, presso 3° Battaglione "Verbano" del genio guastatori (caserma Pio Spaccamela di Udine), l'ho sentito centinaia di volte sempre con questo significato.


----------



## Ldanteinchianti

Trentaduesima said:


> Posso confermare.
> A fine anni 80, presso 3° Battaglione "Verbano" del genio guastatori (caserma Pio Spaccamela di Udine), l'ho sentito centinaia di volte sempre con questo significato.


 Da cui il tuo nick trentaduesima (guastatori)...


----------



## nantahala

secondo me, questa e` una frase ottimista, urlata da internati italiani nel campo di prigionia di Beniaminowo in Polonia. L'ho trovata nel diario di guerra di mio padre, e l'uso e` definitivamente legato a sentimenti ottimisti.  Io penso che si potrebbe interpretare cosi`:  *la *= fortuna, liberazione, successo;  *va a* = si realizza, si compie, si diventa; *pochi *= quelli piu`fortunati e destinati a riescere, i quali sono chiaramente nell minoranza.   Quindi "*la va a pochi" *vuol dire che certi pochi, fortunati e selezionati dal destino, riusciranno, vinceranno ecc.


----------



## VogaVenessian

nantahala said:


> *secondo me, questa e` una frase ottimista*, urlata da internati italiani nel campo di prigionia di Beniaminowo in Polonia. L'ho trovata nel diario di guerra di mio padre, e l'uso e` definitivamente legato a *sentimenti ottimisti.*  Io penso che si potrebbe interpretare cosi`:  *la *= fortuna, liberazione, successo;  *va a* = si realizza, si compie, si diventa; *pochi *= *quelli piu`fortunati e destinati a riescere, i quali sono chiaramente nell minoranza*.   Quindi "*la va a pochi" *vuol dire che *certi pochi, fortunati e selezionati dal destino, riusciranno*, vinceranno ecc.


Alla faccia dell'ottimismo! Credi davvero sia OTTIMISMO pensare che "_pochi, fortunati e selezionati dal destino"_ se la caveranno? Io credo che intendessero dire: "La va a pochi (GIORNI) ancora (prima di essere liberati dal campo di prigionia. Perciò cerchiamo di sopravvivere fino a quel giorno).
Correggo alcuni errori del tuo post; evidentemente ti sono sfuggiti:
1 "definitivamente legato" meglio dire "sicuramente legato.
2 "si diventa" non si può dire in italiano.
3 "riescere"? Volevi scrivere "riuscire"?
4 "sono chiaramente nell minoranza" = "sono chiaramente una minoranza"?
5 "certi pochi" = "alcuni pochi"?


----------



## nantahala

Grazie delle tue correzioni. Sono in America da piu` di 50 anni, e purtroppo la lingua italiana mi sta sfuggendo. Pero` il diario di guerra di mio padre c'e`. Secondo me il contesto della frase "la va a pochi" e`ottimista perche` quelli che la urlavano sapevano gia` che il loro rimpatrio in Italia era imminente anche se non conoscevano ancora la data della partenza. Infatti nel testo particolare, mio padre scrive che "...ci siamo svegliati al grido "la va a pochi" lanciato da un <U>ottimista</U> come spesso accade al mattino... "


----------



## VogaVenessian

nantahala said:


> Grazie delle tue correzioni. Sono in America da piu` di 50 anni, e purtroppo la lingua italiana mi sta sfuggendo. Pero` il diario di guerra di mio padre c'e`. Secondo me il contesto della frase "la va a pochi" e`ottimista perche` quelli che la urlavano sapevano gia` che il loro rimpatrio in Italia era imminente anche se non conoscevano ancora la data della partenza. Infatti nel testo particolare, mio padre scrive che "...ci siamo svegliati al grido "la va a pochi" lanciato da un <U>ottimista</U> come spesso accade al mattino... "


Sì, è ottimista se si intende "la va a pochi GIORNI" prima di tornare a casa. Se si intendesse invece "la va a pochi DI NOI" di tornare a casa, allora di ottimismo ne vedo poco.
Anche mio padre, tra militare e guerra ci ha lasciato quasi otto anni della sua vita: "Sono partito giovane e sono tornato vecchio" - mi diceva.
Comunque il tuo italiano "tiene" ancora benone! Ciao e benvenuto in WR.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Si tratta di un'espressione dialettale, del Nord Italia e ha dunque due significati:
- uno è quello del motto guastatori di cui si è parlato dal post #11 al 14.
- l'altro, con la parola "giorni" sottintesa alla fine, significa "mancano pochi giorni!" (alla fine della naja, alla fine della prigionia, alla fine della vita nel caso dell'OP, ecc.). 

Con quest'ultimo senso (e con la parola "giorni" espressa) è presente anche nella famosa canzone popolare "Sciur padrun da li béli braghi bianchi", nel verso: _E non va più a mesi e nemmeno a settimane, la va a pochi giorni e poi dopo andiamo a cà_.


----------



## nantahala

Grazie del complimento.  Allora teniamo che la frase era proprio intesa a confondere, in modo Guareschi.  La resistenza "bianca" in prigionia, il cui protagonista era Guareschi, aveva formato un linguaggio di doppio "entendre".  Quindi, come me, i tedeschi avrebbero avuto difficolta` nel capire esattamente il significato di tante frasi e detti usati dagl'internati. Che ne pensi di questa teoria?


----------



## VogaVenessian

nantahala said:


> Grazie del complimento.  Allora teniamo che la frase era proprio intesa a confondere, in modo Guareschi.  La resistenza "bianca" in prigionia, il cui protagonista era Guareschi, aveva formato un linguaggio di doppio "entendre".  Quindi, come me, i tedeschi avrebbero avuto difficolta` nel capire esattamente il significato di tante frasi e detti usati dagl'internati. Che ne pensi di questa teoria?


Non lo so. Probabilmente è vero che un determinato linguaggio fosse volutamente criptico. Però "la va a pochi", per un'italiano, non è difficile da interpretare.
Mi viene in mente, a conferma che "la va a pochi" non è un'espressione criptica, che nel gioco della tombola, quando ti manca un solo numero per "fare tombola", il giocatore pensa/ dice: "Vado per uno!".


----------



## stella_maris_74

_<Nota di moderazione: Nantahala desiderava trovare la traduzione inglese di questa espressione. Poiché nel forum Solo Italiano questo non è possibile, il suo post è stato spostato in una discussione a sé stante nel forum Italian-English>_
La va a pochi


----------

